# When will humans be extinct?



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Maybe not in the timeline of any users of this forum

I'd love to see cascading collapse really soon

This civilisation is based on *breeding*. We don't have infinite *resources*. Just the planet that provides minerals and other energy provided by the sun, so then the weather. Gravity of water & other orbiting bodies.

Destroying our resources, space of home.

Other bioforms thrive on breeding, and agriculture to feed humans.

Nothing lasts forever.

Are people dying more often, getting older.. >100? 
How can we know if the population is growing or diminishing on grand scale?


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

Too many variables to say with any certainty.


----------



## JohnS94 (Dec 2, 2013)

Not sure. I do think, however, if our destruction occurs, it would not be due to a scarcity of resources (unlike some economists would have you think). It would be due to our own folly, perhaps by not planning accordingly for rogue asteroids or a nuclear holocaust. Besides, we don't have a shortage of resources, just a bad way of distributing them. Our species is in a strange position, being simultaneously the greatest hope for life to spread to other planets, and being the largest threat to its own existence.


----------



## Fiale (Aug 27, 2014)

As a species we have so much more potential....but noooooo, the damn eugenicists want to kill 90% of the population, making our lives miserable in the process.

I say damn those satanic entities to hell....and let us build a utopia!


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

With isis and ebola on the rise,, it should be pretty soon.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Sugarslippers said:


> With isis and ebola on the rise,, it should be pretty soon.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

H i said:


> Too many variables to say with any certainty.


Indeed.

We can't know at all. Even if there was some global apocalypse, there could be survivors that could keep the species going. We are probably the most resourceful of all animal species on this planet, capable of survival in so many different habitats.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

As long as I can put my zombie apocalypse plans into use I will be content.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not before the planet is a complete wasteland. Humans are worse than roaches. If there's a way to survive, we'll find it. If the sun were to explode or something, I guess that would do it.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Lol, getting my tin foil hat on for maximum protection lul


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

who's mining for coal, gold, silicon, iron, bones?

I'm an expert at mining data

Maybe water doesn't evaporate into space. It recycles effectively, driven by sun

I hate the level of humidity here, almost at 100% every day. I'll soon get pneumonia. Dunno if that'll be an interesting way to die. I've go no dependents.

Nobody's predicted the death of our star. If it blinks out, I'll be 100% hilarious all day and wander around in the dark with my clawhammer

Dunno if we'd get flooded or cloudy


----------



## SatyricalGoat (Nov 16, 2014)

Unless you happen to be from Tralfamadore, I don't think there's a way to answer this question.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

The entire planet will die in couple of million years by either the black hole in the center of our galaxy sucking us up and spitting us out, our sun expanding and turning our planet to a crisp, or anytime in the near future by big enough asteroids, if it wasn't for Jupiter it actually would've happened. Or aliens.


----------



## anothermisanthrope (Nov 23, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if the human race doesn't make it to 2200.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sugarslippers said:


> Lol, getting my tin foil hat on for maximum protection lul


The chemtrails, man! THE CHEMTRAILS! and HAARP! There's even statues of Jesus on Mars!


----------



## drunkmonkey (Mar 26, 2014)

As long as I live a long life I don't care


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Scarcity of resources will inevitably lead to war. And we will blow eachother up!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Did we survive the ice age? If so, then maybe not until anther Ice age. There'll always be pockets of humans somewhere even in a nuclear age. Maybe they'll all retreat to Hawaii and live there. Away from the fallout.


----------



## CrazyShyOne (Nov 30, 2014)

According to recent studies I believe the overpopulation will start becoming a serious problem in 2050.


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Not soon enough.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

The day after I win the lottery.


----------



## Ayla189 (Dec 27, 2013)

Well people been waiting for "judgement day" for a while now, gotta keep working on those self fulfilling prophecies.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Soon..


----------



## mud (Apr 12, 2009)

There is one planet known to be solely inhabited by robots (Mars) so we have already started spreading into the rest of the universe. Eventually we will inhabit other planets and if there is enough isolation evolve into new species. Or the super-volcano under Yellowstone park will explode next year and kill us all. Or a giant asteriod will hit us. Or a pandemic we never saw coming will wipe us out. Or we will starve to death when changing weather patterns create widespread agricultural disasters. Or we will keep going for millions of years because of our remarkable adaptability.

My guess is that we will spread no further into the universe and go extinct in 800 000 years due to a giant natural calamity we can't stop.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

According to the climate change nuts we should be extinct sometime during this century.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

twitchy666 said:


> Maybe not in the timeline of any users of this forum
> 
> I'd love to see cascading collapse really soon
> 
> ...


I don't think an extinction will happen anytime soon but with impending peak oil a collapse and die off should occur by 2050 at the latest.


----------



## macrotus (Aug 31, 2014)

Terminator Scenario, haha.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Not sure if this "fits" here but this thread reminded me of this article:

'Do Intelligent Dinosaurs Really Rule Alien Worlds?'-
http://news.discovery.com/space/what-if-alien-dinosaurs-did-have-a-space-program-120411.htm

"Such life forms could well be advanced versions of dinosaurs, if mammals did not have the good fortune to have the dinosaurs wiped out by an asteroidal collision, as on Earth," Breslow speculates. "We would be better off not meeting them."


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

I predict muslims, currently at 1.6 billion and contributing nothing for 1400 years still counting, will takeover due to their high reproduction rate.
Scientific and technological advancement will cease once western nations are assimilated and overpopulation which is inevitable due to Islamic doctrine will result in mass extinction due to lack of arable land, reliance on fertilisers, drought.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't know but you can rest assured that humanity won't survive forever. Even if we branch out too much to be destroyed in any single cosmic catastrophe (which could come at any moment without notice), the heat death of the universe will mercifully end it all.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sugarslippers said:


> With isis and ebola on the rise,, it should be pretty soon.


I wish it was less painful. Being beheaded or dying from diarrhea and internal bleeding are not my favourite ways of dying.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

when this happens..


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

pouria19 said:


> I wish it was less painful. Being beheaded or dying from diarrhea and internal bleeding is not my favourite ways of dying.


Right, but its getting worse.. have you seen the news lately..

I think it was in Iran(im not sure) they pushed these dudes to their death b/c they were gay, and brought the OT back and stoned some lady..

sheet gettin' #cray


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Ckg2011 said:


> *The day after I win the lottery.*


RIGHT!

lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sugarslippers said:


> Right, but its getting worse.. have you seen the news lately..
> 
> I think it was in Iran(im not sure) they pushed these dudes to their death b/c they were gay, and brought the OT back and stoned some lady..
> 
> sheet gettin' #cray


It must have been in Iraq. There is no ISIS, Alqaeda, Taliban or other terrorist groups in Iran.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

pouria19 said:


> It must have been in Iraq. There is no ISIS, Alqaeda, Taliban or other terrorist groups in Iran.


Yah, i shoulda put a link in : p


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

cmed said:


> when this happens..


This can't happen fast enough.

But when it does, I'm going to be out on the deck, resting in a chair and staring it down.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

I doubt humankind will go extinct in the near future, but I'm almost certain it will suffer some quite drastic setback soon. Climate change, shortage of resources, mass extinctions of millions of species leading to the ecosystem running haywire, the possibilities of nuclear war/terrorism, the possibility of an asteroid impact, zombies. There are so many threats on the horizon. But just think of how versatile humans are- this is what sets us apart from all other species on earth. Even without our modern society it's likely that a small number of humans (like some hundreds of thousands, or whetever the number of people was back in the stone age) would survive as hunter gatherers even after any of these apocalyptic scenarios. Then it's just a matter of some hundreds or thousands of years until we're back at a similar level of technical prowess. Maybe shorter if the population has preserved a large chunk of our modern day knowledge. And then we can repeat the cycle again and again. How fun  I guess we could be wiped out completely if we really messed up with nuclear warfare or something like that though.

And here's another thought: I don't think it's entirely implausible that humankind will go extinct at the time we become obsolete by a technological singularity. If technological progress continues unhindered we could at some point have developed a strong artificial general intelligence. It could self improve at an unpredictable rate and it's hard to say what comes after that, but my guess is that humans, or the human body, would be deemed unnecessary in one way or another.

So I don't have any idea how long it will be until we kick the bucket, but I'd put my money on it happening November 16, don't know which year.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I feel like every natural disaster like the sun exploding, humans will be prepared for somehow. I do think some crazy person will destroy the world when the technology gets good enough.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Depends on how the Illuminati manage humanity.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

when i die lol


----------

